# E-caller opinions please.



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey guys,
Hope all is well.

I am thinking that I must have an e-caller and have a few questions about them and the like. I would like to use it for crows and predators out here in NC. I don't have much money to spend so the FoxPro is out of the question.

I am very handy and could easily build one but that leads to these questions:

CD or MP3?

MP3 would probably be cheaper and simpler to operate given no moving 
parts, etc.

If I built one I what is the availability of finding recordings out there in MP3 format? I know I could just buy the CD and rip it to MP3 format in order to download to the player. But are there free, remember I am cheap and poor, recordings out there to download as well?

OK, what about the other callers on the market.

Then Johnny Stewart has been around forever and must be somewhat proven. There are many tapes to be had in many recordings. Pros, Cons?

Lohman? They have the predator master CD caller that is fairly cheap. In fact there is one on Ebay new for $70 shipped. You get what you pay for?

This is a pretty good start for now. I look forward to your replies.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Build an MP3 player if your going to build one there is sounds to download if you look. If you want to buy one and the foxpro is absolutely out of the question i would look into that Phantom call. Don't buy a tape or CD player they just can't take the abuse of Predator calling.

Brad


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Whatever you do don't buy the Predator Master. If that's the CD one that I am thinking of, I took it out Snow Goose Hunting and it pooped out right away. Brand new too. I took it back to Cabelas and it worked fine. Wierd. Maybe it got cold? I woudn't reccomend one. The last thing you need is to have one malfunction on you.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

SDHandgunner has put this list out a couple times for those that want to build their own using a MP3 player. I use the info to build my own and it works great. I use Velcro to put the mp3 player on the front of the mini amp from Radio Shack and the entire setup will fit in my coat pocket, minus the speaker and wire of course. Total cost including a small hand MP3 player from WalMart was about $50. Sounds are all over the net if you look for them. Here is a place to start...
http://downloads.western-rivers.com/sound.php

Speco SPC-5 PA Speaker (bought off the net) = $15.00ea (Not Radio Shack)

Radio Shack #277-1008, Mini Audio Amplifier/Speaker = $11.99ea

Radio Shack #274-372, 90 Degree Adaptor 1/8" = $2.99ea ($5.98 2 used on amp)

Radio Shack #274-286, 1/8" Mono Jack = $1.99ea

Radio Shack #42-2387, 6 Foot Patch Cord 1/8" Stereo Plug on each end = $3.99ea


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey guys,
Thanks for the help. I am going to go Gohon's/SDhandgunner's route. I ordered up the Speco and got a Rio MP3 player off Ebay for $25 shipped. Will hit Radio shack for the other pieces-parts when the goodies arrive. I found the Western Rivers site and downloaded a bunch of their stuff. I also found some great info on PredatorMasters.com. Will have to look into making it a remote setup for later.

Thanks again,
Robert


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Another cool thing to do is to buy one of those singing/dancing christmas trees at Walmart that are motion/sound activated and strip of the tree and buy one of those realistic stuffed toy rabbits and cut it open then fanangle the motion parts into the rabbit and walla a motion decoy! Used a 100' patch cord to get speaker and rabbit away from us and use rabbit scent (use for rabbit breaking dogs) on the decoy. Works wonders on Arizona coyotes and fox so it should work anywhere. When they see a twitching rabbit it drives them insane!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Good idea on the decoy, never thought of that. One other thing is WalMart sells some E-Callers, don't remember the brand name right off hand but they also have 50 foot patch cords they sell under the same brand name. they are very thin wire and the whole thing is about the size of a softball when rolled up. Takes up a lot less room than the normal patch cords that you see for the JD callers. Think they were 8-9 bucks for the cords.


----------

